# PE application - CA



## chaocl (Sep 16, 2009)

Can anyone post here if they already received the 2nd postcard for the Oct, 2009 exam from the CA? According to my friend who took the PE exam last time in CA that he got his 2nd postcard 5 weeks before the exam (but that might be different case).....


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Dont panic, the post cards are highly overrated for informing you of anything. the last of the postcard go out as late as 2 weeks before the test. Some get reviewed early some get reviewed late, if they cashed your check you know at least your package arrived, if you had a solid application showing adequate time and references make plans to take the test.

Good Luck


----------



## chaocl (Sep 17, 2009)

They check out my check on July. and by beginning of the Sep. I haven't received my first post card yet so I called them and they said it is becasue one of my reference forgot to check one box in the ference sheet. Anyway I did resolve the problem next day and received my first post card a week later......I just wanna said if my review for the working experience will pull at last portion from other applicants? Isubmit one week early than the due date......................................

Thanks god that I called them otherwise I will still waiting my first postcard to send to me in a undefinate time (And their response will only tell you to wait until your postcard to send to you).


----------



## chaocl (Sep 22, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> Dont panic, the post cards are highly overrated for informing you of anything. the last of the postcard go out as late as 2 weeks before the test. Some get reviewed early some get reviewed late, if they cashed your check you know at least your package arrived, if you had a solid application showing adequate time and references make plans to take the test.
> Good Luck


Thank you, I just received my second postcard that I can take the PE exam. I just need to study very very hard for the exam now!!!


----------

